# Help me and my tired trim!



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Hi guys.

I have a 2003 Mini Cooper which is covered with black trim. The problem is my trim is so tired looking and dull, no matter what product I use it never lasts more than a couple of weeks.



I've tried:
Chemical Guys New Look Trim Gel
Meguiars Trim Restorer
Gtechniq C4 (didn't last more than two weeks)
Autoglym Bumper Care
Aero 303 Protectant
and many more ...

Is there a product I can use that will keep my trim looking brand new for at least a couple of months?

Thanks,
Alex.


----------



## Juke_Fan (Jul 12, 2014)

A really good clean with strong G101 followed by AS Highstyle has worked for me. Got about 1.5 months out of the dressing so far.

Every time I wash the car I use Tango as a drying aid and spray some on the trim and then buff off - has kept the trim looking decent.

I have a Juke so have loads of black trim as well - its a pain lol.


----------



## lshigham (Apr 14, 2014)

Did you thoroughly clean and degrease the trim before applying G4? It should last years.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Yes I did with APC and a brush


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

The image above looks like it has some staining and quite a bit of old product in it. I would suggest scrubbing with an apc AND then using a magic sponge with water until it has an even matte finish. A product like dLux will then look great and last a LONG time


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

stangalang said:


> The image above looks like it has some staining and quite a bit of old product in it. I would suggest scrubbing with an apc AND then using a magic sponge with water until it has an even matte finish. A product like dLux will then look great and last a LONG time


Definitely looks like staining through layers of old product, suggested method sounds like should sort out, just a matter of getting that old product all off before attempting to re-apply. Although if it fails to work, wurth bumper dye costly but apply once and job done; saying that i would try to do it the proper way, as looking at the pictures its only staining through old products


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay thanks for your suggestions. Where can I buy dLux?


----------



## Foxhound (May 5, 2011)

I can also suggest..

Try tyromania from Dodo Juice(Yes, I know that is for tyres but recently tried in my roof liners and so far are black and like new)!!
---Just an Hint!!---


----------



## Dougnorwich (Jun 27, 2014)

There has to be something pretty serious stuck on that for c4 not to last

I'd be chucking everything at that, the strongest washing up liquid and some kind of neat mother of all stripper on it


----------



## Gambit (Sep 28, 2014)

If nothing works buy new trims and protect from there


----------



## rottenapple (Jun 12, 2014)

Gambit said:


> If nothing works buy new trims and protect from there


Wurth trim dye will always work just dying the trim so last resort. No need for new trims unless scuffed or damaged.


----------



## Audriulis (Dec 17, 2009)

stangalang said:


> The image above looks like it has some staining and quite a bit of old product in it. I would suggest scrubbing with an apc AND then using a magic sponge with water until it has an even matte finish. A product like dLux will then look great and last a LONG time


I would follow Matts advice it works all the time for me :thumb:


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Okay thank you. I've ordered some magic sponges so will get to it when I next clean my car. Still have to make a decision over what trim restorer to use though.


----------



## w138pbo (Jul 10, 2013)

after a APC clean once the trim looks black i would also use something like gtechniq panel wipe or carpro eraser before applying a coating.


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Warzie8 said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I have a 2003 Mini Cooper which is covered with black trim. The problem is my trim is so tired looking and dull, no matter what product I use it never lasts more than a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


C4 only lasted 2 weeks!!! :tumbleweed:

I've used c4 and it lasts years not weeks - seems like you defo didn't get it right. 
As has been said you need clean surface, suggest a good dose of strong apc / g101 and even a wipe down with some ipa before using C4 / dlux / equivalents then it should be ok for years (as long as you don't subsequently use more strong apc / g101 )

S


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

What sort of brush would you use with the APC?


----------



## SadlyDistracted (Jan 18, 2013)

Warzie8 said:


> What sort of brush would you use with the APC?


Hiya, 
I'd start with a sponge, if that didn't work then a brush, e.g. a soft nail brush, you do NOT want to 'scratch' the plastic surface / make it woolly as if you've used a an abrasive / sandpaper/ scotchbrite. Just remove whatever previous treatment may be on there. Generally a strong apc / tfr will remove most stuff although may make it look grey / mat, which is not a problem as stuff like C4 / Dlux will darken and sheen/gloss the surface anyway . Ensure you rinse the apc off very well and let it dry before using the coating.

PS if you go down the C4 / Dlux route don't bother with any of the other trim ' treatments' !

S


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I'll get another bottle of C4 then.


----------



## The_Weasel (Nov 23, 2006)

Recently did my own 05 MINI trims. I had intended using a strong APC whilst washing the car but forgot, only realised after polishing :wall:

Matt had told me about using magic sponges so I grabbed a pack of 6 from Aldi and cut 1 into four bits. Sprayed some grime out onto the sponge and rubbed it all over the trim, lots of brown muck was brought out of the textured trim. Wiped it down with a MF and repeated with another piece of sponge and grime out, this time it was virtually clean and was dried off with another MF. 

Repeated around all the trims, 2 sponge pieces each with a MF wipe down after each 1. Might not be the 'correct' way, but it worked 

Then went round with eraser and finished with 2 layers of Dlux :thumb:


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

After a suggestion from Kartman, I used a heat gun on the plastic on my wife's Mini and it made the plastic as good as New. I coat it with Autoglym bumper gel every couple of washes and also use juicy details berry blitz every wash.










Didn't think I would be giving advice anytime soon!


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

I have a heat gun. Any suggestions on how to use?


----------



## Bluffin (Oct 7, 2014)

Try it you will see just a bit of heat and the trim will start turning black. Not to much so it melts. Start on a lower bit you will get the idea very quickly.


----------



## Warzie8 (Sep 11, 2008)

Sounds a bit risky but thanks! I'll try the APC method first and C4. Then I'll post my results!


----------

